# فيلا حائزة على جائزة عام 2005



## مهندسة البناء (17 فبراير 2006)

الواجهة الأمامية







المدخل الرئيسي الخارجي






مخطط الفيلا






غرفة المعيشة....لاحظوا التصميم الرائع للدرج من ناحية الإتجاه بين غرفة المعيشة وغرفة العائلة






غرفة المعيشة






غرفة العائلة


----------



## مهندسة البناء (17 فبراير 2006)

غرفة النوم الرئيسية.....لاحظوا الإهتمام بديكورات رأس السرير 






الحمام الرئيسي






المطبخ






منطقة كاونتر الخدمات المقابلة للمطبخ من جهة وصالة العائلة من جهة ويبدو الباب الحديدي المشغول للمخزن






تصميم رائع ومميز لكاونتر الخدمات






المكتب






غرفة الترفيه في الطابق العلوي






جلسة خارجية رائعة



 ​


----------



## فرج محمد مسعود (17 فبراير 2006)

رائعة يا مهندسة البناء على هذا الإختيار الرائع فعلاً النساء ذوقات للديكور أكثر من الرجال


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (17 فبراير 2006)

الاخ الكريم فرج محمد مسعود 

النساء ذوقات للديكور أكثر من الرجال مش دائما
بس هالمره زبطت


----------



## المهندسة مي (18 فبراير 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....*



فيلا جميلة .. وفخمة جداً
و
صور رائعة

حياك الله .. مهندسة البناء .. ويا ريت لا تبخلي علينا بأمثله أخرى مثلها 

تحياتي .. م.مي ​


----------



## id-student (18 فبراير 2006)

بالمناسبه

الا توجد افكار للبويات تكون جديده بدال المعتق الممل؟!!

لاحظته في هالبيت


----------



## mohamad fatfat (18 فبراير 2006)

*machrou3 jamil*

thanx


----------



## الشامسي (19 فبراير 2006)

تستاهل الجايزه ... مشكورة مهندسة البناء 
بس مثل ما قال id-student الصبغ المعتق ممل


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 فبراير 2006)

أشكرك مهندسة البناء وأتمنى لو أشرتي بشئ من التفصيل الى الجائزة التي حصل عليها هذا التصميم ماهي وأين وكيف ومتى ،، مع التقدير لجهودك وما تبذلين.


----------



## عشتار البابلية (19 فبراير 2006)

في غاية الروعه ..........مهندس ونص


----------



## GAFFAR (19 فبراير 2006)

مشكورين علي هذا الابداع


----------



## قصي الشوبكي (19 فبراير 2006)

احس ان هذا البيت كلاسيكي يمتلئ بالزخارف وانا من مشجعي العمارة الحديثة فانا اناقض ذلك واستغرب رجوع المقيمين لعصور العمارة الكلاسيكية


----------



## wild Ali (19 فبراير 2006)

تصاميم جميلة ورائعة ومكلفة جدا............. وانا فى الحقيقة من محبى البساطة والجمال كنت اتمنى لو أقترن جمال التصميم بالبساطة ولكن هيهات ان نحصل هلى تصاميم ناجحة وجميلة وبسيطة فى كل شىء.
لك منى كل التقدير على مجمل مشاركاتك الرائعة أختى مهندسة البناء .


----------



## أبو يزيد (19 فبراير 2006)

يعطيك العافية مهندسة البناء مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق


----------



## ahmed_1818_88 (19 فبراير 2006)

_*فعلا فيلا رائعة*_


----------



## Mu7ammad (20 فبراير 2006)

> أشكرك مهندسة البناء وأتمنى لو أشرتي بشئ من التفصيل الى الجائزة التي حصل عليها هذا التصميم ماهي وأين وكيف ومتى ،، مع التقدير لجهودك وما تبذلين.



...............


----------



## معمارية طموحة (20 فبراير 2006)

مشكورة جدا على هذا المجهود . وبالنسبة للفيلا فهي كلاسيكية جدا وتوحي بالضخامة والفخامة وان طبعت بالحداثة وتوحي بالرسمية جدا . افضل لو كانت غنية بالالوان واذا دمجت عناصر قديمة كلاسيكية مع عناصر حديثة في رأيي سوف تكون اجمل وتعطي معنى امق بدلا من العودة المطلقة للكلاسيكية.
معمارية طموحة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 فبراير 2006)

انا اتوقع اللي محليها الديكور اللي فيها فقط لا اكثر


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (21 فبراير 2006)

مهندس بناء مشكور على هذه المشاركه وصحيح الفيلا تستهل الجائزه لعام 2005


----------



## طالبة مهندسة (21 فبراير 2006)

*طالبة مهندسة*

فعلا يا مهندسة البناء انك حفزتيني حتى اشارك في هيك مواضيع لانه اختيارك كان موفق جدا وبتمنى انك تستمري بمثل هذه المواضيع الجميلة


----------



## mm2004 (21 فبراير 2006)

فعلا الصور حلوة والتصميم احلى
اهنيكي على هذا المشروع الجميل
بس في سؤال صغير
بس يمكن سخيف لانني مازلت مستجد بالعمارة
لاحظت اخراجك بالمسقط كان رائع جدا 
بس شو نوع الالوان التي استخدمتيها
اذا في كمان صور للمشاريع ياريت تفيدنا
شكرا


----------



## mm2004 (21 فبراير 2006)

كانها اللوان تمبو
شكرا


----------



## معماري معاصر (21 فبراير 2006)

أنت دائمة مبدعة فيما تقدمينة لنا ....شكرا لك


----------



## فرج محمد مسعود (22 فبراير 2006)

الأخ العزيز ناهض إعزيزة أشكرك على تأييدك لي من حيث أن النساء ذوقا ت ولقد صدقت فإنهن لسن ذوقات دائماً ولكن مهندسة البناء من رأي الشخصي طراز مختلف تماماً عن بقية النساء ألا تصدقني الرأي يا عزيزي هذة المرة أيضاً


----------



## engtaher (9 سبتمبر 2006)

veryyyyyyyyyy nice


----------



## ArchMeaZ (9 سبتمبر 2006)

Nice design but not that fabolous


----------



## خضر أسعد (9 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فيلا رائعة وتصميم راقي


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا أختى مهندسة البناء*

فيلا فعلا رائعه فى تصميماتها الداخليه وتستحق الجائزه الى مزيد من التقدم :12:


----------



## HARD MAN (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الفيلا رائعة جدا وبصراحة أحس فيها هنا بأهمية التشطيب والتصميم الداخلي الذي هو جزء لايتجزأ من العمارة أشكرك أختي على الصور ولكن كما أشار أخي فيصل الشريف بأي جائزة فازت الفيلا؟!


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (10 سبتمبر 2006)

هل تكرمت بالحديث عن تفاصيل هذه الجائزة.......اين ....لجنة التحكيم....اسم الفائز.....اسس التحكيم والتقديم للجائزة ....حيث ان للكثير العديد من الاعمال التي يمكن بها الاشتراك في مثل هذه المسابقات


----------



## معمارية11 (10 سبتمبر 2006)

فيلا رائعة.......لكن افضل التصميم العملى الحديث


----------



## eng.mohad (10 سبتمبر 2006)

رائعة يا مهندسة البناء 
لنساء لمسات


----------



## koman (10 سبتمبر 2006)

روعة ماشاء الله


----------



## سما العبدلي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اختيار رائع


----------



## CHANEL (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بصارحة ... الفيلا خمس نجوم

لكن أنا أفضل العمارة الحديثة اللي هي البساطة

وهذي الفيلا من ستايل الكلاسك خاصاً في الوجهات ... وأنا لا أميل إلى الكلاسك...

لكن يبقى أن هناك ناس يحبون هذا الستايل ...
ولو لا إختلاف الأذواق لا بارت السلع


----------



## مهندس طرق (11 سبتمبر 2006)

تصميم رائع وفخم ولكن مكلف جدا ؟
هل نستطيع الحصول على تصميم قريب منه وتكلفته اقل؟على العموم شكرا لصاحب المشاركه


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (11 سبتمبر 2006)

رووووووووووووووووعة يا مهندسة مي ^_^

قبل ما تكملون القرااءة ترى انا كتبت تعليقي ساعة اما المختصر المفيد ان 
الفيلا عجبتني كثيييير ومشكورة اخت مي على الموضوع الحلو ^_^



اما السالفة الطويلة هي اني لاحظت شي مهم وهو
ان الفيلا من واجهتها الخارجية واضح انها في اوروبا او في دولة غربية لكنها تناسب المجتمع الشرقي كثيير على ان التقاليد والعادات مختلفة 180 ْ .......... تعرفون ليه ؟؟!

السبب ان المخطط يوضح ان المنزل فيه خصوصية عااااااااااااااالية كثييير ومطلوبة بشدة لان كل مكان تقريبا معزول عن الثاني بس غرفة المعيشة والطعام هم المفتوحين وهذا ما فيه ضرر

وحتى البلكونات مغلفة بالزجاج بحيث تناسب الجو الصحراوي وتمنع الغبار اما بالنسبة للنور والحرارة نلاحظ ان النوافذ ناعمة جدا وصغيرة وحتى الجلسة الخارجية ممكن تتسكر شبابيكها وابوابها بحيث تنظم مع البيت وبكذا تبقى نظيفة الى وقت استخدامها ^_^

حتى فيه غرفة ضيف مناسبة و معزولة لان العرب يستقبلون ضيوفهم غالبا في بيوتهم لفترات طوييييييلة ودايم يحتارون كيف يوفرون له الراحة من حيث الخدمات والاكل واللبس وكيف يسهلون عليه يطلع ويدخل بدون تعب ولا احراج ؟

في البيت نلاحظ موجود مطبخ صغير تابع لغرفة الضيف وباب خروج عن طريق الكراج وتواليت يعني الضيف ياخ راحته يطلع ويدخل في اي وقت بدون ما ينحرج ولا يزعج اهل البيت وبعد ياكل متى ما يبي <=== مشكلتي الاكل ^_^

البيت على انه كلاسيكي بس هو مريح في التعامل مثل الحديث على عكس البيوت الكلاسيكية الثانية

شكله قديييم مرة بس محتفظ بحلاوته واهم شي المروحة في غرفة المعيشة من جد انسان رايق اللي نسقها وصممها ابي مثلها بس اكيد ما راح اعيش عليها لكن مجرد شكل ^_^
و.......و بس خلاص

سلاااااااااااااااام ^^


----------



## المعماري (11 سبتمبر 2006)

((عمارة )) أم (( ترف )) .................... ؟؟؟؟  


شكر ا لك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع..


----------



## مهندسه مبتدئه (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين على مجهودك الطيب على هصور الرائعه وجعل تفاعلك فى الملتقى متقدم ان شاءالله


----------



## سيف الاسلام والدين (12 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ياباشمهندسه والفيلا جميله اوى


----------



## sail (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الروعة داءما ما تكون امننية صعبة المنال 
لكن الله اعطى بعض الناس موهبة تحقيق الامانى
و انت منهم 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف...... مبروك


----------



## فادي ابو فادي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بالتأكيد جهد طيب سلمت يداك و بوركت​


----------



## المصمم على طول (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael alahmad (14 سبتمبر 2006)

More From These Pics Please 
Thanx


----------



## سلة الفواكة (14 سبتمبر 2006)

تصاميم رائعة وذوق رفيع والى الامام


----------



## هبة محمود (14 سبتمبر 2006)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
صور جميلة جدا وذوق رفيع
ما شاء الله
جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

فيلا روعه منهى الجمال


----------



## طارق قاسم (19 سبتمبر 2006)

تفاصيل الشقه رائعه


----------



## nagm_1200 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]ممتاذ جداجدا وارجو ان تستمرو في عرض مثل هذه التصاميم[/grade]


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*كان من المهم ان يتم التركيز على تصميم الحدائق لانها فله وليست شقه*

رائع مهندسة البناء ولكن كان من الافضل التركيز على الجوانب الخارجيه بالفله لان منظر الحديقه المحيطه وتصميمها الرائع يعتبر ذو ثقل كبير في تقييم الفلل لاننا لسنا بصدد تقييم شقه وبالامكان الرجوع الى الجهه التي منحت الجائزه لهذه الفله لنلاحظ كم نقطه اعطيت للمعالم الداخليه وكم نقطه اعطيت للمساحه الخضراء الخارجيه المحيطه بها .<br>كما انني اضم صوتي الى صوت الاخوه الذين يمدحون المرأه من ناحية الذوق والترتيب ولكن ليس كلهن بل هناك رجال قد فاقوا النساء حتى في تصاميم فساتينهن التي يلبسنها .<br>ارجوا من الاخت مهندسة البناء ان توضح لنا المعالم المعماريه والفنيه بهذه الفله التي جعلت لجنة التحكيم تمنحها الجائزه بالاضافه الى ان الكلاسيك هو السائد الآن حتى في طرز البناء. <br>


----------



## عمر عثمان ابراهيم (23 سبتمبر 2006)

لك الللللللللللللللللللللف شكر على هذا العرض الجميل وفقك الله


----------



## hanan.. (23 سبتمبر 2006)

شي كتييييييييييييير حلو 
شكرا ليكي


----------



## سمسم الفنان (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر مهندسة


----------



## العزاوى احمد (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك علي الصور الرائع ويخليك لينا ولايحرمنا منك........وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة روعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فيلا راااااااااااائعة جدا جدا
الله يعطيك العافية
والعفش بيجنن والتنسيق رائع


----------



## يا زمن (19 ديسمبر 2006)

تستحق العناء وتستحق الجائزة وإنشاء الله تفوزي بجائزة عام 3007!!!


----------



## عاشق المعمار (19 ديسمبر 2006)

رائعة جدا 
بس ياليت نعرف بالظبط وين؟


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (22 ديسمبر 2006)

فيلا عن جد رائعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة تستحق الجائزة


----------



## أسماء نمر (22 ديسمبر 2006)

تحفة معمارية رائعة


----------



## اماني العمر (23 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع جدا ما عرضيه اتمني المزيد من كل ما هو جميل ورائع في هذا العلم الساحر من حيث التصميم الداخلي والخارجي


----------



## ama-nti (4 يناير 2007)

فيلا ممتازه و نرجو المزيد من مهندسه البناء


----------



## عاطف البسيونى (4 يناير 2007)

*مع إحترامى الشديد*

السلام عليكم 
قد لا اجد مبرر يجعل هذه الفيلا متميزة لتخذ أحسن فيلا فى عام كذا .. !! 
فهى تقليدية و تفتقر للفكرة و إن كانت مبهرة من حيث جودة التنفيذ .
شكراً


----------



## aladdin (13 فبراير 2007)

انها تنم عن ذوق رفيع جدا


----------



## منذر (13 فبراير 2007)

فله أكثر من رائع 
تشكرين على هذا الأبداع 

بصراحة ناوي أبني فله على مساحة 700م2 ودي لو تساعدوني بخبرتكم وأبداعتكم 
أريدها مكونة من سبعة غرف نوم لكل غرفة حمام خاص وصالة وحمام عام وغرفة للخدامة 
ومجلس خارجي مع حمام وحوض سباحة خلف الفله تكرمو علي بأبداعاتكم.


----------



## مازن هندي (14 فبراير 2007)

شكرا عل الصور
لكن اشرايك بصراحة في الاثاث الخشبي في الحمام


----------



## rami777 (14 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر على الفيلا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (14 فبراير 2007)

مازال السؤال القائم: اين تقع الفيلا ومن اعطاها جائزة احسن تصميم لعام 2005 وما هي تفاصيل الجائزة او المسابقة.....................ارجو من صاحبة المشاركة الرد علي تلك الاسئلة والا تصبح الفيلا مجرد مثال للتصميم الجيد بل المتميز وليس """" جائزة احسن فيلا لعام 2005"""" 
كما ارجو من المشاركين تحري الدقة فيما يكتبون........
مع خالص الشكر علي المجهود المبذول


----------



## eng kazem (15 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## spaces (15 فبراير 2007)

اين موقع هذه تافيلا


----------



## نادية (15 فبراير 2007)

فيلا راقية ومتميزة جدا 
وذوقها رفيع جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## engramy (15 فبراير 2007)

طبعا لازم تاخد أحسن فيلا
هوا في أكثر من كدة جمال


----------



## hasanat75 (15 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الوسام الماسى (15 فبراير 2007)

واوووووووووووو فى غاية الجمال والروعة
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


----------



## 3bdalr7man (15 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد فيلا رائعة جداااااااااااا جدااااااااا وتستحق 1000 جائزة وربنا يوفقك اختى دائماااااااااا


----------



## nognoga (16 فبراير 2007)

فيلا روعة وتحفة معمارية


----------



## aladdin (16 فبراير 2007)

فيلا رائعة ولكن دعونا نتجه الى الجمال اخذين التكلفة فى الاعتبار


----------



## محمد صلاح رجب (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكورة على الفيلا الرائعة


----------



## gasem97 (17 فبراير 2007)

A+
A+
A+
بكل جدارة
بس الله اعلم كم التكلفة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة نرجوكم الموضوعية في الحوار والمناقشة، نحن لا نتكلم عن اغنية او فيديو كليب ، نحن نتكلم عن مشروع حائز علي جائزة احسن فيلا لعام 2005 ، من الذي اعطي هذه الجائزة ولمن واين وما قيمة الجائزة المادية والادبية واين تقع ومن هو المصمم......اذا لم تكن هناك اجابات لهذه الاسئلة فهي مجرد نموذج جيد للفيلات السكنية بل ممتاز للحق ، ولكن هذا التهليل والتبجيل لشيء لا نعرف له مصدر فلا تؤاخذوني فهذا شيئ سطحي وغير موضوعي......اعذروني لهذا الكلام ....فمن المفترض ان نرتقس بهذا الملتقي ليصبح منبرا لنشر العلم والخبرة والمعرفة وليس مجرد غرفة تعليقات طريفة علي الصور المعروضة......ولكل من شارك مني خالص التحية ولصاحبة المشاركة خالص الشكر علي المجهود....


----------



## great fence (18 فبراير 2007)

top of quality
thanks alot


----------



## صفوان-ط (21 فبراير 2007)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــئعة
جذابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
متقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنة


----------



## enxne (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله على نعمة الصحة والعافية
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .


----------



## uae_virus6 (23 فبراير 2007)

من رايي ان تصميم الفلا عادي وعلى فكرة انا مهندس معماري ومتعود على هالنووع من الفلل ... ممم صح انها حلوة بس عادية . . . 

ممكن توضحيلي على اي اساس تم اختياار الفلا ووحيازتها للجائزة ولكي جزيل الشكر على موضووعج

انتظر ردك .....


----------



## ساره_84 (26 فبراير 2007)

chokran 
borekta akhi


----------



## ساره_84 (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا...........................


----------



## romah (31 مارس 2007)

فيلا رائعه وذوق اروع


----------



## محمد السيد شاهين (1 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله وفقكى الله


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (1 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله فعلا شي رائع ... بس التكييف وين  ما تصلح بجونا


----------



## سالم الناصر (1 أبريل 2007)

مشروع مدروس فية ترابط في الوحدات الوظيفية واختيار دقيق للالوان والديكورات


----------



## سالم الناصر (1 أبريل 2007)

مشروع مدروس فية ترابط في الوحدات الوظيفية واختيار دقيق للالوان والديكورات


----------



## صفوان-ط (2 أبريل 2007)

-من الواضح ان استغلال المساحةالداخلية ممتاز وبالسنتيمتر وليس من هدر على حساب الجمالية 
- سماكة الحيطان مميزة وتعود الى عهود افهتمام بالعزل الداخلي عن الحرارة والرطوبةوالبرودة
- تمايز اللون في القرميد والتفرد بلونه وعدم الإ نجرار مع الشائع من اللون المتكرر
- تمايز وتناسق الخشب بللون والشكل مع اللون العان وتنسيق المحيط والدهان 
- القبب جميلة وهادئة وضاحكة
- السقف مفرح ويرتكز على الدمج بين البساطة والقيمة
الحديد بتشكيل عربي متوسطي رائع
الأدراج تختلف مع الشائع ولذا هي ثورية من ناحية ولا تستهلك مساحة مهدورة من ناحية اخرى
- تشكيل الأساس بمعنى الديكور والخزائن وووووووووووووووووووو ليس نوعيته او قيمته هي من منح الجمال ؟ بل الشكل العام والهندسة المميزة والمساحة ( المفتوحة ) التي اسميها مبهجة ومفرحة ( ضاحكة مبتسمة)
بدون مجاملة او تملق برافو
اخوكم صفوان من لبنان


----------



## صفوان-ط (2 أبريل 2007)

الملحق النقدي
بعد اباء الرأي الشخصي؟
جمال الفيلا ورونق عمارتها وهندستها والشكل العام وكل ما سبق وذكرته عن بهجتها للنفس هو حقيقة.
المهم ان لقب اجمل واحسن وجائزة اولى ليس بالتعبير الحقيقي ؟ لنه وحسب معرفتي ومراجعاتي ومشاهداتي... يوجد أجمل منها . وافخم واشد هندسة ومساحات مفتوحة اكثر . ولكن لا يعني انها ألأولى او الأفضل بل فيلا مميزة فعلا من كل النواحي وقد تنفع في اقاليمنا العربية في مكان وقد لا تنفع في آخر.........................؟
مع لفت الإنتباه الى الذوق والرفعة والجمالية العامة لهذه الفيلا الجميلة.
ولكمالشكر 
اخوكم صفوان من لبنان


----------



## روان ناصر (4 أبريل 2007)

يعطيكي العافية يا رب جهود مشكرة


----------



## عمرو ماهر (5 أبريل 2007)

رائعة حقا وخصوصا الواجهة بذل مجهود فيها


----------



## mooooood (14 مايو 2007)

thaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا..أولا..
صراحة حلوة و فخمة بس تقليدية و مافيها أي جديد...يعني المفروض الجائزة تعطى لأكثر البيوت ابتكارا و تميزا...


----------



## معماري مكاوي 2010 (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:
أولا : الفيلا بصراحة مررررررة حلوة الديزاين جميل والموكيت والتصميم 
وكل شي فيها وبذات المدخل والدوار إلي في الخارج 
يعني فيلا على مستوى ...
مشكورة يا مهندسة / مي 
بس ياليت تكوني على اتصال بي للإستفادة معاكي المهندس المعماري / عبد العزيز 
E Mail : al-mohandes-bigboos*************


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (15 مايو 2007)

اشكرك
ولكن عندما ارى هده الفخامة اتذكر الفقراء الذين لايملكون سكن 
ولكن هذه هي الدنيا اغنياء وفقراء


----------



## first-arch (15 مايو 2007)

تصاميم جميلة ورائعة...........بس اتصور فكرة تصميمية (post modren)
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله


----------



## jelloul (15 مايو 2007)

good but is classical


----------



## نزف الجرح (30 يونيو 2007)

رائعة وجميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.حمودي (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا الفلا فعلا جميلة و(راقية)


----------



## salah al ali (30 يونيو 2007)

الله الموفق--الحقيقه التصاميم جميله --وكنت اتمنئ رويه صور لبعض مراحل التنفيذ لانها تبرز مقدار الجهد--اتمنئ التوفيق


----------



## النواصرة (30 يونيو 2007)

*فيلا*

ومن الذوق ما قتل .... جدا رائعة


----------



## عاشقة الفردوس (30 يونيو 2007)

بصراحة حاجة


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

فيلا رائعه الجمال


----------



## شعيب (2 يوليو 2007)

انا افكر الى اين سيصل الابداع في البناء سبحان الله


----------



## New_Arch (3 يوليو 2007)

شئ رائع ولكن لا يستحق جائزة افضل فيلا الا اذا كانت على مستوى منخفض من الفلل الاخرى 
الرجاء الرد على اسئلة المشرفين وذلك للايضاح


----------



## المعمار العراقي (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكورة مهندسة البناء انها فعلا فيلا رائعة وتستحق الفوز


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (3 يوليو 2007)

الفيلا رائعة فعلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزيزنا (3 يوليو 2007)

كم كانت تكلفة الفيلا هذي


----------



## هنداسة بنت هنداس (4 يوليو 2007)

شيء جميل فعلا
بس ما عرفنا وين الفلا ومين المصمم؟

شكرا لك


----------



## الحربي محمد (5 يوليو 2007)

اذا سمعتم بشي اسمو الفن المعماري والله هذا مايسموه الفن المعماري جوزيتي خيراً والله اختي المهندسة عساكي للقوة نبي المزيد من هالأشياء الحلوه


----------



## Archi27 (7 يوليو 2007)

فيلا ولا في الاحلام .............. مشكور


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (7 يوليو 2007)

مهندسة البناء مشكورة على هذه المشاركة ولكن بصراحة هناك فلل وفن معماري افخم مما تتصوري
ولكن مشكوورة على الموضوع.


----------



## الوفية دائما (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ما شاء الله.........


----------



## ابراهيم ناجى (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا فيلا رائعة


----------



## bakrfouad (8 يوليو 2007)

فعلا رائعه


----------



## أحمد الكفافى (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذه الصور الجميلة الرائعة وانا اسمى مى احمد كفافى وانا عندى ثمانية سنين وشكرا


----------



## khaled-aly49 (9 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

good job dear


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (2 أغسطس 2007)

الفيلا رائعة و خاصة التصميم الداخلي 
قمة في الرقي و الابداع


----------



## رائد2 (4 أغسطس 2007)

شي رائع جدا ويستحق منا وضعه في ملف خاص به في قسم العمارة والتخطيط------


----------



## baio210 (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الرحمن الرفاعي (5 أغسطس 2007)

والله يلي مصممها فنان


----------



## اشرف حسين (5 أغسطس 2007)

الله يرزق الجميع مثلها و احلى


----------



## رسول الفهد (6 أغسطس 2007)

فيلا رائعه حقا مشكوره يا مهندسه البناء على هل الصور الجميله


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (6 أغسطس 2007)

عمل ممتاز ورائع ومن الملاحظ انكي مهتمة بالتصميم الداخلي اكثر منه الخارجي 
ولي ملاحظة (يجب عليك الاطلاع على بعض الديكورات الجديدة ومزجها بالديكورات التقليدية المستخدمة في الفيلا)
شكرا


----------



## safi1981 (7 أغسطس 2007)

فيلا حلوة 
جزاك الله كل خير
بس كمان الرجال لهم ذوق حلو في الديكور


----------



## الشكيلي (7 أغسطس 2007)

:75: تصميم ممتاز وفقك الله
اذا امكمن المساعدة فأن أود بناء منزل بمساحة أجمالية لا تزيد على 300 على أن يكون لكل دور متوسط 150 متر بمتوسط غرف 5 واحدة للضيوف وأنظمة مفتوحة في الدور الارضي
أتمن الرد منك أو من اي مشارك.
وشكرا مرة أخرى.:56:


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

يالله .... متشكرة على كل هذه المعلومات :75:


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

الله يوفقكم ..حتى نرى المزيد


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

بس ..أتمنى ان ارى الايام المقبلة تصميم ابسط لانى من محبى البساطة


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (7 أغسطس 2007)

ماشا الله .. ماشا الله


----------



## wafa2003_2006 (7 أغسطس 2007)

لاتقل عن مستوى الروعة جميلة جدا


----------



## hossin (8 أغسطس 2007)

شکرا علی هذه الصور الرائعه والجمیله


----------



## KHEFIF Med (25 أغسطس 2007)

tres ,bien...............


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا هو الجمال الحقيقي


----------



## علي القديم (24 أكتوبر 2007)

صحيح إنك مهندسة و عندك ذوق ..


----------



## crismis2000 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

فيلا أكثر من روعة 

شكرا على الصور الجميلة

شكرا لكي اختي الكريمة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من زماان عن هذا الموضوع
المهم قرأت في المشاركات الاخيرة تساؤلات كثيرة عن الجائزة وما قدرت ارتاح الا لما عرفت مين صمم هذا البيت الى ما لقيت كلمة على المخطط اللي نزلته اخت مي

مكتوب على المخطط the wilshire

بحثت في محرك جوجل ولقيت ان شركة ويلشاير هي شركة هندسية تصمم بيوت وكذلك عمائر ومكاتب عمل وجائزة 2005 كانت للشركة عامة وليس للبيت هذا بالذات وفي عام 2005 حصلت الشركة على 4 جوائز وهي:

-جائزة قمة سان انتونيو2004و2005
-جائزة افضل مركز عمل في سان انتونيو2004و2005
-جائزة افضل مكان للعمل في اوستن2004و2005
-جائزة -جراند ماكس فوليوم بيلدر- لعام 2004 و2005 و2006

وهذي الأخيرة اتوقع تخص حجم الانتاج والعمل في الشركة لان الشركة نشيطو وتعمل في 3 مدن وهي اوستن وسان انتونيو وهيوستن وكلهم في ولاية تكساس في الولايات الامريكية
والجوائز كلها على مستوى ولاية تكساس فقط 

واللي يحب يعرف اكثر عن الشركة واعمالها يزور هذا الموقع:
http://www.wilshire-homes.com

سلااام


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (27 نوفمبر 2007)

صح نسيت اقول شي

طلب للمشرفين اتمنى اي احد يقدر انه يحرك مكان مشاركتي بحيث تكون في الصفحة الاولى على اساس اي شخص يقرأ الموضوع يلاقي المعلومات مع الموضوع من البداية وما يضطر يدور في 10 صفحات عن المعلومة


----------



## aladdin (28 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا التصميم والذى اكمل نجاحه التنفيذ الجيد ينم عن معمارى متفوق ويمتلك ذوق متطور 
اتمنى لك دوام التفوق والنجاح


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (28 نوفمبر 2007)

تصميم في قمة الروعة شكراً لمهندسة البناء على المشاركة


----------



## مهندس مدني مقيد (29 نوفمبر 2007)

تستحق فعلا الجائزه


----------



## مهندس مدني مقيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

الصوره لم تظهر ارجو الرفع على موقع اخر


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بجد تستحق الف جائزة الفيلا رايعة وخصوصا اللاندسكيب والالنتيريور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رمضان المصري (30 نوفمبر 2007)

great work 
much thanks


----------



## ثلوج الصيف (30 نوفمبر 2007)

فيلا رائعه بس بصراحه انا اري انو الجمال بالديكور وفخامة الاثاث اكثر من جوهر التصميم 
التصميم ممتاز ولكن ليس غريبا والا شو رأيكم؟
عموما وفقكم الله جميعا وان شالله دايما للامام يا باش مهندسه


----------



## وليد الثرواني (30 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بكم.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

lماشاء الله تحفة
عقبالنا يارب


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (1 ديسمبر 2007)

رائعة وحلوة جدا 

بس هي فين بالضبط

وما هي جائزة 2005 من يمثلها ؟؟؟


----------



## م رعد أزهري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

فيلا جميلة .. وفخمة جداً


----------



## salama (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جميله وراعه ربنا يزيدك


----------



## Archi27 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks.....allot


----------



## whiteflower (3 ديسمبر 2007)

فيلا جميلة .. وفخمة جداً
و
صور رائعة

حياك الله .. مهندسة البناء .. ويا ريت لا تبخلي علينا بأمثله أخرى مثلها


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (11 ديسمبر 2007)

رائعة يا مهندسة البناء


----------



## الوفية دائما (11 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

تستاهل الجائزة00000000000000


----------



## مرادعبداني (5 يناير 2008)

ولا في الاحلام


----------



## الاساس (5 يناير 2008)

يعطيك العافية مهندسة البناء مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق


----------



## designer mido (6 يناير 2008)

التصميم جميل جدا. لكن أعتقد لو حبينا نصنف العمل ده نقدر نقول إنه post modern لاني شايف فيه طراز العمارة الرومانية بنظرة حديثة وده اتجاه مهم جدا لانه جمع بين الكلاسيكيات القديمة بس بأسلوبنا و فكرنا احنا في العصر الحالي


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

التصميم جميل لكن من حصل على الجائزه في عام 2006 و 2007


----------



## معمارية تعرف ربها (8 يناير 2008)

فيلا فخمه ورائعه جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 يناير 2008)

فيلا جميلة .. وفخمة جداً و صور رائعة


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (8 يناير 2008)

الفيلا رائعه و المجهود ممتاز و التكاليف حدث و لاحرج بس تستاهل


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (8 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة الجميلة:28:


----------



## إسلام البكري (10 يناير 2008)

فيلا جميلة .. شكرا للمشاركة


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

الديكور لا باس


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 يناير 2008)

و الله تصميم و إخراج أكثر من رائع
أنا بأحلم بفيلا زي دي


----------



## رالووش (21 يناير 2008)

بجد فيلا حلوه انا حبيت تصميمها الخارجي وحبيت الالوان المستخدمه في التصميم الداخلي للغرف
واكيد كمان تصميمها الداخلي عجبني
مشكوره اختي
تحياتي


----------



## وهيبة غاني (25 يناير 2008)

فيلا حقا رائعة لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 يناير 2008)

فعلا 
للعمارة الكلاسيكية سحرها الدائم ..
مشروع جميل


----------



## سهام محمد عثمان (27 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اختى مهندسة البناء فيلا جميلة جدا واختيار اجمل ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,و


----------



## م حسناء (27 يناير 2008)

لاول مره اشوف عمل على الواقع احلى من الورق


----------



## عبدالوهاب درهم (27 يناير 2008)

يعطيكي العافية وياليت المزيد منهذة الاعمال الرائعة


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

veri good adorabl


----------



## متميزة (6 فبراير 2008)

مالي غير اقول وينكم من زمان


----------



## محمود شهاب (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سميروبس (28 فبراير 2008)

رائعة عفكرة مافي احلى من العمارة الكلاسكية بتشعرك بدفئ........صور مذهلة


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (28 فبراير 2008)

اروووووووووووووووووووع من الراااااااااائع

بار ك الله لك


----------



## Lelion6000 (7 مارس 2008)

*بــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك*​ *كـــــــل الشكــــــــــــر والتقديــــــــــر*​ ​


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا للمجهود العظيم


----------



## elkplawy (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليكي جميله فعلا


----------



## eng\fahd (8 مارس 2008)

بحث عن LAY out


----------



## eng\fahd (8 مارس 2008)

تصميم النوادى مع الرسومات


----------



## ماجدان (8 مارس 2008)

لا بجد زوق زوق زوق زوق رفيع جدا 
شكرا يا بشمهندسه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## عبد الوهاب المعمار (8 مارس 2008)

مدخل الفيلا جميل جدا وهنالك احساس بالبساطةوالالفة التي يجب ان تتميز بها المباني السكنية


----------



## أبوريان الصغير (9 مارس 2008)

فيلا روعة و الفرش فيها رهيب ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## عراقية الاصل (26 مارس 2008)

ماشاء الله


----------



## نور الكنعاني (26 مارس 2008)

رائعة جدا شكرا كتير


----------



## هالــة (27 مارس 2008)

يسلموو اختي مهندسة البناء 

فيلا رائعة 

عقبال عند الجميع

احترامي


----------



## زهرة السوسن (28 مارس 2008)

فيلا جميلة وتجننن ....
 بارك الله فيييييك....


----------



## ميرو (31 مارس 2008)

حاجة بجد تحفة وشيك مووووووووووت


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (2 أبريل 2008)

ماهي الجائزة التي حازت عليها هذه الفيلا؟


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (4 أبريل 2008)

تصميم رائع جدا"


----------



## حلم لم يتحقق (5 أبريل 2008)

رائع جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hassandiab (5 أبريل 2008)

جميلة جدا ما شاء الله وللاسف الجانب ده مفتقدة معماريين كتير اوى


----------



## ميدو وليد (5 أبريل 2008)

vella gamela gedan elteraz elorby ra2e3 fe e5teyaro we elfarsh malosh 7al


----------



## ميدو وليد (5 أبريل 2008)

fe3llan eldema5 el7aremy mallhash 7al fe elebda3


----------



## عبدالرحمن باوزير (6 أبريل 2008)

اكثر من الرائع


----------



## رائد نصار (6 أبريل 2008)

*الشكل والوظيفة*

ارى ان هذا الشكل يتلائم مع المناطق الباردة والتي يتساقط فيها الثلوج بكثافة
انا معجب جدا بالتصميم الداخلي لهذا المنزل الفخم

وشكرا لكم على جهودكم الرائعة


----------



## خالد الحيمي (2 يوليو 2008)

صور رائعه مشششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووره يانجمة المهندسين


----------



## EN_SA_AL (3 يوليو 2008)

عادية ......


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (3 يوليو 2008)

جميلة جدا و تفاصيل روعة


----------



## sail (3 يوليو 2008)

*لا اجف الله لك مداد​*


----------



## الوسام الماسى (5 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله جميلة ورائعة جدآ جدآ 
بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (6 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ليكي جداااااااااااااااااااااا
حاجات simple خالص


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## اسكتش (9 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله مشاء الله 
ربنا يهديلك صنعتك


----------



## ابوقليلة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

```
والله العظيم تصميم رائع ومذهل ..... واحلا ما فيها تناسق الالوان
```


```

```
...:13:​


----------



## عائد لله (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## حسن علوش (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خير
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## سجادالعراقي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ahmed_1818_88 قال:


> _*فعلا فيلا رائعة*_


 واكثر من رائعة


----------



## بنار اسيا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

فيلا رووووووووووووعة بكل مافيها وحتى روعتك انت صاحبة الموضوع في انتقائه لنا 
بوووووووووووووركت


----------



## سمر الكيالي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

صور جميلة--شكرا لجهودك--الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng_aymn78 (25 أغسطس 2009)

جهد مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## سليمان_20 (27 أغسطس 2009)

فيلا جميلة .. وفخمة جداً
و
صور رائعة


----------



## الملتقـ الجنة ـى (21 يناير 2010)

سلمتي رااااااااااائعة


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

رائع شغلك ودائما للامام ان شاء الله


----------



## الدرعية (19 فبراير 2010)

رائع


----------



## مشعل2009 (21 فبراير 2010)

ذووووق تسلمين يالغلا


----------



## عبد السلام بنور (21 فبراير 2010)

بيت جميل منسق يبعت الهدوء والراحة فى النفس شكرا على الاختيار وعلى الدوق الرفيع


----------



## ياسرعبيد (15 مارس 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## bestalg (5 أبريل 2010)

رائع


----------



## BCOM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم، قمة الجمــال.


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

​*مشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور* *مشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكورمشكور**
**مشكورمشكور**
**مشكور*​


----------



## roda14 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أخى العزيز أشكرك هذا ماأريده


----------



## صقر العايد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير جزاء


----------



## satcon (4 أكتوبر 2010)

فيلا رائعة وفخمه 
ولكن من وجة نظري طغى الديكور والتصميم الداخلي على التصميم المعماري


----------



## بنت اسود الفلوجة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## adhmdemo (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الله جميل يحب الجمال


----------



## hamza2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فتى الرحاب (18 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمووووووووو الذوق روعه


----------



## الوجيه11 (22 مارس 2011)

فلة رائعة ومشاركة أروعى


----------



## فايز2 (24 مارس 2011)

تبارك الخلاق فيما خلق
ابداع فى كل شىء


----------



## yassin_ma (21 يونيو 2011)

فخمة وذات رفاهية عالية


----------



## tanyaaladol (22 يونيو 2011)

فيلا جميلة .. وفخمة جداً وصور رائعة مشورة كثير كثير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engsasa (4 يناير 2012)

جزاكــــــــــ الله خيرا


----------



## وضاح التويتي (4 يناير 2012)

*فله روعة*

:28::30:


مهندسة البناء قال:


> غرفة النوم الرئيسية.....لاحظوا الإهتمام بديكورات رأس السرير
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## وضاح التويتي (4 يناير 2012)

روعه جداً


----------



## Eng.zeky (5 يناير 2012)

في غاية الروعه​


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (8 فبراير 2012)

مبهر ...!!!!


----------

